# [OT] Alsa mit cs46xx ohne ton

## FANA

hi,

ich hab natürlich den alsa guide gelesen und hat eigentlich alles soweit geklappt.

die module werden per lsmod angezeigt und im alsamixer auch alles auf unmute gestellt.

unter windows funzt die karte aber unter gentoo bekomme ich ums verrecken keinen ton.

aplay scheint dateien abzuspielen, aber so wie ich das deute nur in mono. ich höre jedoch nichts aus den boxen kommen

hab ne terratec dmx fire 1024 mit nem cs46xx chipsatz

 *aplay wrote:*   

> Playing raw data 'Alka Yagnik - Na Woh Inkaar Karti.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
> 
> 

 

 *lsmod wrote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  
> 
> nls_cp437               4348   1  (autoclean)
> 
> vfat                   10668   1  (autoclean)
> ...

 

muss die karte eigentlich beim booten angezeigt werden? wenn ich mir nämlich dmesg so durchschaue, finde ich nichts dergleichen

andere frage: ist es mit dieser karte und alsa möglich 5.1 sound zu bekommen?

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

Beforegod

----------

## NueX

Ich benutze genau die gleiche Karte (Terratec DMX xFire 1024) und habe keine Probleme damit.

Welchen Kernel benutzt du? An welchen Ausgang sind die Boxen angeschlossen?

$ dmesg

sagt bei mir auch nix, dass er die Karte erkannt hat. Aber wenn die Module laufen, sollte das schon ganz ok sein.

 *FANA wrote:*   

> andere frage: ist es mit dieser karte und alsa möglich 5.1 sound zu bekommen?

 

Dazu weiß ich keine Antwort, ich habe mich bis jetzt mit Stereo zufrieden gegeben. Ich wäre jedoch auch an 5.1 aus dem DigiOpticalOut interessiert.

Hast du im alsamixer auch die Lautstärken hoch gedreht?

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wodran das liegt. Gib mal nochmal mehr Infos.

Gruß, NueX

----------

## FANA

ja die regler sind alle oben. hab eben mal ein headset an den line-out gehängt und höre ton. sie funktioniert also. die karte is aber eigentlich über ein optisches kabel an einen A/V Receiver angeschlossen. Deswegen auch die Frage bezüglich 5.1.

Mein Problem is also, dass ich keinen Ton über den optischen Ausgang bekomme...

----------

## NueX

Ja ok, das bringt die Sache schon in ein anderes Licht. Ich betreiber meine Sound-Anlage auch über die DMX xFire 1024 + Digital Verstärker angeschlossen über OptOut. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass vor langer Zeit auch mein OptOut nicht funktionierte. Nur leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wodran das lag.

Ich benutze mittlerweile den Kernel 2.6.0-test6-mm4, bei dem ist ALSA integriert. Dort habe ich unter "Sound ---> Sound Card Support ---> Andvanced Linux Sound Architecture ---> PCI Devices" folgendes aktiviert:

```

<M> Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x 

       [*]   Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) New DSP support (EXPERIMENTAL)   
```

Nun weiß ich es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube, diese DSP ist das, was man braucht für den OptOut (siehe Hilfe Text in der Kernelconfig 2.6.0-[...]: "Say 'Y' to use a new DSP image for SPDIF and dual codecs.").

Ich geb dir nochmal meine Einstellungen:

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

----------------------------

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

                                                                                                                                                            

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

                                                                                                                                                            

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

                                                                                                                                                            

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

                                                                                                                                                            

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

                                                                                                                                                            

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Im alsamixer beeinflussen die Einstellungen (mute/unmute) des "IEC958 O", ob ich aus dem OptOut Sound höre, oder nicht.

```
# amixer

[...]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Output',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

[...]

```

Noch einmal: Welchen Kernel benutzt du, welches ALSA? Siehst du rotes Licht am DigiOptOut?

Gruß, NueX

----------

## FANA

Kernel : 2.4.20-gentoo-r8

Alsa : 0.9.2

rotes Licht sehe ich keines und im alsa mixer kann ich nur den Regler "IEC958 I" verstellen, jedoch nicht "IEC958 O"

----------

## poOoch

Schau mal in die datei /etc/asound.state

Dort kannst den Digital-Out aktivieren. Genaue Einstellung weiß ich grad nich, weil sitze nich vor meinem PC. bei Bedarf poste ich meine asound.state heute abend. 

mfg

----------

## FANA

Bedarf besteht...  :Laughing: 

----------

## poOoch

bittschööö ein kleiner auszug

```

        }

        control.27 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Output Switch'

                value true

```

das value true is wichtig!!

danach alsa neustarten.

so hat es mit meiner dmxfire 1024 funktioniert.

viel spaß mit digital-out

edit: mit alsamixergui (gibts im portage) kannst dir das auch zusammenklicken 

mfg & chep chep

----------

## FANA

in der asound.state war es schon auf true gesetzt. mit alsamixergui konnte ich es jedoch aktivieren und läuft nun.

danke

----------

